# Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?



## Kenges (31. März 2006)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren warum das Lachsfleisch rot ist?


----------



## Stefan6 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Moin,schauste mal hier: http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/l0000240.php   #6


----------



## taildancer (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Soweit ich weiß,hat das was mit der ernährung zu tun!
Da die viel krabben und anderes krebsgetier essen wird das fleisch rot!
damit zuchtlachse auch so ein schönes rotes fleisch bekommen,wird mit beta carotin im futter nachgeholfen!
ich gebe aber keine garantie auf die vollständige richtigkeit meiner antwort!!!
bin mir aber relativ sicher.


----------



## taildancer (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

HA...recht gehabt!


----------



## esox_105 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

In den Panzern der Krabben und Garnelen die die Lachse fressen ist irgendein roter Farbstoff, dadurch wird das Fleisch der Lachse so rot.


----------



## theactor (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

HI,

...und auch die Mefos schimmern ero-rosa :l #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Kenges (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

danke für die superschnellen antworten


----------



## til (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Auch Forellen die viele Bachflohkrebschen fressen kriegne Lachsfarbenes Fleisch.
Es ist auch in den Krebsen das Beta-Carotin (oder was ganz ähnliches).
Selbst die Flamingos verdanken ihr rosa Federkleid den Krebschen, die sie fressen. Damit sie im Zoo nicht ausbleichen kriegen sie dann auch Beta-Kartotin ins Futter!


----------



## Honeyball (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Ein Freund von mir ist Chemielehrer.
Der wollte mal in Organischer Chemie den Farbstoff nachweisen. Zuchtlachse werden nämlich extra mit künstlichem Farbstoff gefüttert, damit sie auch rosa Fleisch haben. Er hat daraufhin bei einem Discounter Wildlachs und Zuchtlachs gekauft, das Experiment gestartet und.... siehe da, in beiden Lachssorten war der gleiche (künstliche Farbstoff) !!!! (von wegen "Wildlachs"|uhoh: |supergri #d )
Eine Woche später hat er es dann mit Wildlachs aus einem anderen Laden versucht und konnte den natürlichen Farbstoff (den aus den Krebsen) nachweisen.


----------



## esox_105 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir ist Chemielehrer.
> Der wollte mal in Organischer Chemie den Farbstoff nachweisen. Zuchtlachse werden nämlich extra mit künstlichem Farbstoff gefüttert, damit sie auch rosa Fleisch haben. Er hat daraufhin bei einem Discounter Wildlachs und Zuchtlachs gekauft, das Experiment gestartet und.... siehe da, in beiden Lachssorten war der gleiche (künstliche Farbstoff) !!!! (von wegen "Wildlachs"|uhoh: |supergri #d )
> Eine Woche später hat er es dann mit Wildlachs aus einem anderen Laden versucht und konnte den natürlichen Farbstoff (den aus den Krebsen) nachweisen.


 
Wildlachs ist doch ein besseres Verkaufsargument als (gemästeter) Farmlachs, so mal Otto Normalverbraucher den Unterschied sowieso nicht feststellen kann.


----------



## Snapster (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Dummes Beispiel:
Früher wurden die Flamingos in den Zoo's immer nach einiger Zeit weiß. Da hat man sich gefragt wodran es liegt. Und man hat herausgefunden, das es an den Salinen-Krebsen liegt, von denen sie sich zum größten Teil ernähren und halt auch ihre rosa Färbung bekommen.

Und daher könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das es genauso bei den Fischen sein wird. Und das man bei der Zucht nachhilft habe ich auch schonmal gehört.



MfG Snapster |wavey:


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Freund von mir ist Chemielehrer.
> Der wollte mal in Organischer Chemie den Farbstoff nachweisen. Zuchtlachse werden nämlich extra mit künstlichem Farbstoff gefüttert, damit sie auch rosa Fleisch haben. Er hat daraufhin bei einem Discounter Wildlachs und Zuchtlachs gekauft, das Experiment gestartet und.... siehe da, in beiden Lachssorten war der gleiche (künstliche Farbstoff) !!!! (von wegen "Wildlachs"|uhoh: |supergri #d )
> Eine Woche später hat er es dann mit Wildlachs aus einem anderen Laden versucht und konnte den natürlichen Farbstoff (den aus den Krebsen) nachweisen.




:c
Und sich dann wundern warum in den Industrieländern die Menschen krank werden


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Lachse (und Meerforellen) bekommen aus dem gleichen Grund ein rotes Fleisch wie Bachforellen aus bestimmten Gewässern u.a. - sie fressen Krebstierchen (Garnelen, Bachflohkrebse, etc.).
Der Panzer der Krebse besteht zu großen Teilen aus Chitin, das wiederum Carotin als einen Hauptbestandteil enthält (sieht man auch beim Kochen der Garnelen - sie werden rot).

Zuchtlachse bekommen entweder Carotin, oder aber Garnelenmehl ins Futter - der Effekt ist dergleiche.


----------



## Mr. Pink (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

weil der herr den lachs so erschaffen hat


----------



## chinook (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Such mal nach Astaxanthin. Das ist die Antwort auf Deine Frage.


-chinook


----------



## Barschfreak (31. März 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

genau chinok|wavey: 

da stimme ich dir voll zu .
Da dieser Farbstoff in dem Körper des Lachses nicht abgebaut werden
kann,bleibt dieser vollkommen im Körper erhalten, durch kochen oder braten
wird dieser bei Hummern ganz zerstört,bei den Lachsen dagegen
nicht,den hier "wächst der Farbstoff ins Fleisch herein und wird daher 
nicht zerstört".Die Farbe ist bei den Krebsen nur Oberflächlich auf dem Panzer
daher wird der Farbstoff bei Krebsen sehr leicht zerstört|bla: . 


Gruss und Petri Heil



Barschfreak


----------



## til (1. April 2006)

*AW: Warum ist Lachsfleisch rot?*

Also wenn ich das richitg sehe, ist der Futterzusatz exakt der gleiche Stoff, der auch in der Natur die Färbung hervorruft?
Wie kann der Chemiker von Honeyball das Unterscheiden?
@Noose:
In diesem Fall ist deine Sorge unberechtigt, allerdings dürftem im Zuchlachs noch andere Sachen drin sein...


----------

